# More on missing boater



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*FYI: Boater missing Perdido Key*

http://www.pnj.com/story/news/local.../06/boater-missing-near-perdido-key/82718022/


----------



## cmgreeniv (Nov 30, 2012)

*Missing Man off Sailboat in Fort McCray April 3rd 2016*

Hey, anyone out at Fort McCray on Saturday/Sunday that might have seen talked to a older man, James Bradley Gunther, 62, on the sailboat Reliant? Supposedly he had a red or white (i know) dingy. The boat is a 48 foot steel sailboat, named, Reliant out of New Orleans was on the transom. It was anchored on the east end of the south cut. Already talked to "Plaintiffs Rest", "safari" "will Power". Was anyone else out there in that area and possibly have any pictures showing the boat, or anyone on it? It was moved yesterday after crime scene got done with it. 

Any pictures would be great! 


Missing Man off Sailboat in Fort McCray April 3rd 2016


----------



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

So what happened here , Crime scene????


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa, first heard for me....


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw it on the Mcrea Boaters facebook page several days ago. Not a good thing.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sure they treat everything as a crime scene until the investigation is concluded. They don't want any clues to get moved or washed away with time. Hope they find him and his dingy safe and soon.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/04/man_with_missing_alabama_boate.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Seen a bunch of FWC vehicles at Sherman Cove over the weekend. not checking boats for violations. Might have had something to do with the missing boater. Just a thought. SC is real close to Ft Mc Cray.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That doesn't sound good.
What the heck is wrong with people?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I heard, from an unconfirmed source that the missing gentleman had rowed or motored (don't know which) the dinghy into Southwind and asked for a ride to wal mart to get a battery of some kind.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I heard, from an unconfirmed source that the missing gentleman had rowed or motored (don't know which) the dinghy into Southwind and asked for a ride to wal mart to get a battery of some kind.


That sounds logical as "Sail Boat Cove" at Ft. McRee is very near there and it was too early in his passage to Port St. Joe to be anchored up for the night.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm confused. Why would he anchor at Fort McCree and then row (or motor) across the sound ? Don't the marinas have temporary guest slips ?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welldoya.....may have been tbe battery for his engine. Almost impossible to have docked in all that wind without an engine, let alone make it into a slip.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> I heard, from an unconfirmed source that the missing gentleman had rowed or motored (don't know which) the dinghy into Southwind and asked for a ride to wal mart to get a battery of some kind.


 This also makes me wonder if the dinghy has been located yet.
And if so, where it was found.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

A 48 foot sailboat might not be able to pull into and dock at just any marina. The "channel" to get into Southwind is maybe not deep enough.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The dockhand at southwind told me the guy that came in on the dinghy was in his 40's with dark hair. The gentleman missing is 60's with grey hair, from what I see in the pictures of him and read in the article.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

posted a blooper


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

that's what the article attached to this thread had in it.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Sunshine17 said:


> The dockhand at southwind told me the guy that came in on the dinghy was in his 40's with dark hair. The gentleman missing is 60's with grey hair, from what I see in the pictures of him and read in the article.


 That kind of sounds like the perp they arrested with the skipper’s passport & credit cards.
Certainly makes one wonder….


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*Arrest made in missing boat case.*

Looks like its a crime scene for sure.

http://www.gulfcoastnewstoday.com/area_news/article_7afe5948-00ac-11e6-ad2b-373bf0d39036.html


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I didnt see a sailboat listed. Just boat. Maybe I missed that.


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

sealark said:


> I didnt see a sailboat listed. Just boat. Maybe I missed that.


Look at the al.com article I posted, I believe it said sailboat. I originally posted it as a different thread and it became combined with this one...


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

They found a body today at the fuel docks on Nas 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

new story WKRG


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think we all knew it would come to this but dadgum it.
If it's proven that scumbag did it, they need to just string him up and be done with it.
I'm tired of this crap.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That body hasn't been positively identified has it or did I miss it?


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Well, that will make you think about boat security when anchored up.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I hope the guy who did it gets a swift death penalty.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Johnms said:


> new story WKRG


 My guess is the guy they arrested was in control when he anchored due to the untidy condition of the sails at anchor in the pic from the link.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> My guess is the guy they arrested was in control when he anchored due to the untidy condition of the sails at anchor in the pic from the link.


I read an article where some fella that has known him for 20 years said he would never have left his sails like that.

Also learned from an article the last known address for the suspect is 6312 Fagen Ln, Milton. 
http://www.google.com/maps/@30.5013...Qr9hyUsP-Lp1Aaj4Fw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

andys said:


> i read an article where some fella that has known him for 20 years said he would never have left his sails like that.


Yep, certainly not the way to anchor up.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I hear that those who were anchored nearby reported a younger man on board by himself who did not seem to have a clue about the boat, like he told them it was a 33' when it was 55' and couldn't figure out the lights a night. (USCG spoke to those anchored nearby)


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm wondering if the body was actually the sailboat guy....a few other missing persons still missing

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> I'm wondering if the body was actually the sailboat guy....a few other missing persons still missing
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Channel 3 just confirmed it was him and a warrent was issued? Thats all at this point😐.


----------

